# Hows everything look



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

i think your form looks alright, are you gorilla grippin that riser though? If not all looks good


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

By George, I think you've got it!!


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

I have very small hands my fingers arn't even touching riser.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ITS NOT THE FINGERS DUDE. ITS THE PLACEMENT OF THE HAND ON THE RISER.....YOU NEED A NEW GRIP......:cool2:


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok you think my grip is bad. If this is a coachers form for help then help? I am tring to keep grip between life line and thumb. fingers at about 45.


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

I find it hard to tell much about your grip from this photo. You have a nice high elbow. You should have a few more views to really tell. A good coach will stand behind and on either side of you while shooting to check your form.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Im where you were then, struggling because of imporper fit resulting in improper form, my problem is in order to get to a shorter draw it means a new bow and thats not in the budget rite now, the only thing I see is it seems your anchor is high, if you lower the anchor and raise the peep the anchor should be more relaxed with the elbow pointing twords the grip thats what I understand to be the ideal positioning, but im no expert, Im just going from what I read in that same Nuts & Bolts thread you refered too!


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

A little more thumb, a little less lifeline is what I believe they are talking about.


Bossmoss said:


> Ok you think my grip is bad. If this is a coachers form for help then help? I am tring to keep grip between life line and thumb. fingers at about 45.


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

P.L. Archery thank you I figured that is what he ment.But I asked a question and get YOU NEED A NEW GRIP with no explanation how does that help?


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Bossmoss said:


> P.L. Archery thank you I figured that is what he ment.But I asked a question and get YOU NEED A NEW GRIP with no explanation how does that help?


It doesn't help much, I know.


----------

